# My baby was found!!!! I'm so happy!!!!



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I can't believe it! Not too long ago I posted a thread about a new baby cockatiel I bought that flew away upon leaving the pet store. It has now been 5 days since he was lost, but this morning I received a phone call when I was working to tell me that my new lutino baby was found. He landed in a man's backyard and stayed there. Thank God he was seen. The man put his hand out and he went right on it to be rescued. My little one is now back at the petstore quarantined and being watched over. I will be calling tomorrow to see how he is doing. I'm so ecstatic with the good fortune of this. Last week I lost my beautiful engagement diamond from my wedding set at work. It was missing for several days but just found a few days ago by a coworker. What are the odds? Then I lose my new bird convinced I would never see him again.....and now he is found and safe. I feel like something is shining down on me! What were the odds of both being found almost back to back????
BTW, based on this good fortune for my rescued baby, can anyone help me with a name?


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh my gosh! I'm so happy for you and the baby! *hugs*

Names... Well, Lucky is a bit cliche, so maybe you could do "Luck" in a different language? Or "Fortune", "Fate", "Chance"? Any of those could work. Just go on google translate and click around, maybe you'll find one you like. Personally, I'm a fan of Unmei - means "fate" in Japanese. 

Seriously, congrats for finding him. I'm really happy for you.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow, that is _incredibly_ lucky


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I never gave up hope of seeing a post about him being found! I am so, so happy for you, and him!  I am actually misty eyed sitting here. 

It is amazing the diamond and the little one were both found. 

I love the suggestion Amz gave of looking for Luck, Fate or Fortune in different languages, and seeing which one appeals to you.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh what wonderful news!! I have been thinking of you since you posted. Plus your diamond- wow! So happy to hear he's back! I like the name Chauncey- it means good fortune. Just a thought


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I had hope!  Thank goodness he's safe now!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so glad you found him and he's safe, such a lucky little guy


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks guys!!! I woke up so happy this morning. I'll be calling today to see how he his and I will post pics when he comes home to me. The names suggestions were great, I'll be looking today. It is such a miracle, especially since that area is known for having a lot of hawks.


----------



## Arun (Nov 27, 2014)

Hurrah ! indeed a miracle, especially as a baby who needs regular feeding.

how about "Diamond" for the name?


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

I am so pleased for you, and for the little birdy in question too ! Excellent!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

YAY!  xxx


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Yay! I remember almost losing my roomie, Meredith's, two (out of four) budgies! It's so scary! I'm glad your baby is home safe.


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

This is wonderfully amazing good news. I am so happy for you getting your baby back. Finding the diamond was icing on the cake.


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

Congrats!! I'm glad he is ok!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

So happy for you good luck choosing a name he was destined to be back with u


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I just picked him up today and he's doing great. I little skinny and tired but that will be an easy fix. I bought him an awesome java tree that he loves and some new toys. he also has his own cage that he's happy in.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Yay, a happy ending!! How about "Boomerang" for a name?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm glad the little guy is ok! I bet he's happy to be in his new home. 

He's so lucky they found him!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Clair said:


> Yay, a happy ending!! How about "Boomerang" for a name?


Love this one!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Good luck with your little one I also like Boomerang ! Cool ! X x


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

love the name Boomerang!!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy he's back and safe!


----------

